# Cyclocross in central NJ



## ByronLing (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey all,

I was curious if there were any good CXish trails in the central jersey area. I'm in Princeton, willing to drive at most an hour to some good trails, that arent muddy. Hopefully something with not much climbing.

Thanks
Byron


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

ByronLing said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was curious if there were any good CXish trails in the central jersey area. I'm in Princeton, willing to drive at most an hour to some good trails, that arent muddy. Hopefully something with not much climbing.
> 
> ...


Mercer County Park, West Windsor, NJ
Flat as a board, tends to be muddy, lotsa roots.

Clayton Park, Imlaystown, NJ
Roller coaster-like trails, dries quickly, 5 miles loops if you get creative.

Check out MTBR.com for more info on both of these places. They are listed in the trail reviews.


----------

